# Head bobbing while cantering



## sashasgirl2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

So I've had my tb mare since June last year. She's been getting fatter over the winter so this spring I started working her a lil more for show season. We went to our first show in April and she did great. Acted perfect, rode perfect. Couldn't be more happy. But as of recently, while we're cantering she wil bob her head up and down. I know they should do a slight bob while cantering but she is really bobbing. She just started to do this about a week or so ago. It's kinda annoying and hard to keep my hands still when she does that. Any ideas???


----------



## Sheepdog (Sep 25, 2011)

Check her teeth. When my Hans started bobbing his head more than normal, he needed the dentist. Also double check the saddle, if she's gained a alot of weight, does it still fit well? 
Good luck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Every stride? Every other stride? More information needed before advice can be given.


----------



## sashasgirl2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

It's every stride. And ya her saddle still fits properly. Ive checked that. I'll try to check her teeth tonight when I go out. But not sure I'll be successful or not. Lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

could she be lame?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If she's on the forehand, her head with bob as she tries to keep balance. If you watch a school horse cantering around with a beginner on board, its head will be bobbing quite distinctly due to it's weight being on its forehand. 
Otherwise, certainly rule out soreness (teeth particularly) and lameness. Does she trot out even on a hard surface?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

And if you have her moving too slow - she will bob to try to keep her balance. Especially if she's heavy on the forehand.


----------



## sashasgirl2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kayty said:


> If she's on the forehand, her head with bob as she tries to keep balance. If you watch a school horse cantering around with a beginner on board, its head will be bobbing quite distinctly due to it's weight being on its forehand.
> Otherwise, certainly rule out soreness (teeth particularly) and lameness. Does she trot out even on a hard surface?


What do you mean trot out on a hard surface? And no she's not lame. But that would make sense her bobbing to keep her balance when I go slower but she also does while regular speed but not as derasticlly. But when I let her go and gallop she doesn't do it. I'm Gina have the vet come out and check her teeth just to make sure she doesn't need a float.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Trotting her out in hand, so run along next to her, on a hard surface like pavement or bitumen. Get someone that knows how to pick lameness to watch you do this from the front, side and back. 

If you're getting the vet out to do her teeth, get them to do a quick flexion test or lameness examination while they're there. It won't cost much extra as it's a very simple procedure.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Trotting her out in hand, so run along next to her, on a hard surface like pavement or bitumen. Get someone that knows how to pick lameness to watch you do this from the front, side and back.


Or post a video of her trotting out on here.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Having a person standing there in the flesh is much more reliable. Video can lie!


----------

